# Mangrove Jack Munich Lager



## higgsydad (17/3/11)

Hey there

Hows it going with the Mangrove Jack? I tried my first brew after brewing a lot of Coopers European Lager . . . . the Mangrove Jack Munich Lager is about two weeks in the keg . . . poured the first one . . . pours great . . . tastes good . . . but cloudy . . . . just used the can and ingredients . . . I usually brew a keg and about 8 bottles . . . the bottles are clear, but the keg is cloudy . . . . and clues out there??

Higgsydad


----------



## gregs (17/3/11)

My god! Help me. <_<


----------



## RobH (18/3/11)

I have done two Mangrove Jack Munich Lagers recently - some in the keg right now & yeah, it is still cloudy ... the other one I did never actually fully cleared up, but that might have something to do with my mash process (as I am doing partials) .. or maybe something else ... I have considered using a fining agent, but never realyy bothered with that as it does not particularly bother me as long as ithe flavour is there  ... turns out a nice lager slightly on the drier side of the tastebuds (is my experience anyway).

I must have done something wrong with my latest brew of this beer, as although it smells fine & tastes mainly fine, there is a faint "off" flavour in there that I am not sure what to attribute to ... I am leaning towards possibly the cause being either my mash bag not being 100% clean & containing something that has slightly tainted the flavour, or possibly my immersion chiller not bein 100% clean and introducing something not so fresh although it was soaked in an idophor solution ... but that jut kills bugs and does not remove any organic matter that may still taint the flavour.

I have however managed to mask this flavour quite effectively by hopping my keg  ... never tried this before, but have read about it on the forums here. I just cut a 20x20cm square of cloth & another thin length for a tie, boiled up the kettle & poured it over the cloth in a pyrex dish & then microwaved fo 90 seconds ... figured that'd sanitise it  ... then removed the cloth, shook it off, & put the remainder of a packet of Cascade pellets that I had leftover (about 20 grams) into the center of the cloth & tied it up like a small pouch & popped that into my keg!


----------



## Thunderlips (18/3/11)

greg higgs said:


> the Mangrove Jack Munich Lager is about two weeks in the keg . . . poured the first one . . . pours great . . . tastes good . . . but cloudy


How long have you been kegging?

Cloudy is pretty much what I always got in a keg until I started filtering.
There's other methods though such as gelatin etc.


----------



## milob40 (20/3/11)

chill for a couple of days as this will remove a lot of cloudiness then filter,
good way to do it if you want a beer you can drink straight away.


----------

